# Wie bekomme ich .dxf - Dateien auf? / Freeware?



## highspeedpingu (26. Februar 2009)

...steht ja schon alles im Titel.
Ich suche ein Freeware Programm mit dem ich die Dateien anschauen, bzw. konvertieren kann.
Danke


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Februar 2009)

wer-weiss-was | "kostenloser DXF Viewer" | aus Forum Software allgemein

google hilft


----------



## kmf (27. Februar 2009)

SolidWorks eDrawing Viewer


----------



## highspeedpingu (27. Februar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> SolidWorks eDrawing Viewer


 Hat geklappt...
Danke
(ging zur not auch mit Illustrator 10, sieht dann aber nicht so richtig aus)


----------

